# Cutlery Handle Turning



## Huey (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Is there any one out there who may able to help in relation to turning handles for cutlery (cake servers, bottle openers, cheese knives etc). Any good sites that I could go to see and get ideas on how to turn them up and what to use acrylic / resin or timber blanks.

Regards 
Huey


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome :yes:

Sorry, can't really help ... except it crossed my mind that John Lucas has posted several photos of hand mirrors (which have a handle similar to cutlery). Maybe search the forum for those posts.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've turned cheese knives and entire cheese sets (fork, slicer, knife). Bottle openers are also very easy to turn.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Huey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is there any one out there who may able to help in relation to turning handles for cutlery (cake servers, bottle openers, cheese knives etc). Any good sites that I could go to see and get ideas on how to turn them up and what to use acrylic / resin or timber blanks.
> 
> Regards
> Huey


I use timber blanks but you can use other mediums as well. You will find that different shapes and lengths will appeal to different people depending on the size of there hand. 

Let your imagination be your guide, turn a practice piece that you find comfortable and scale it up and down for different size hands.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

This one is mainly an ad for their steb center but it may give you an idea.




Roy Underhill, just a few weeks ago, showed turning a tool handle offset.
Start with a rectangular blank. The small end (ferrule end) will be kept on center and the large end will be offset. By moving only the large end you will come out with rounded over edges. Looking at it from the side the remaining flat will be a tall V shape with the small end of the V at the ferrule and becoming wider as it approaches the end of the handle.


----------

